
Facebook's new 'early bird' spy tool is just the tip of the iceberg - walterbell
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/08/10/facebooks-new-early-bird-spy-tool-is-just-the-tip-of-the-iceberg/#.tnw_DtbFg2DS
======
sajid
Identifying and squashing potential threats has been part of Facebook's
playbook from the very early days. It's not surprising at all that they have
developed internal tools and systems to formalize the process and make it more
efficient.

